# Best looking PC in a box challenge



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

AS the title says this is just a friendly challenge  to see who can make the nicest looking and coolest running box. 

Rules 
1.You have 48hrs max to complete the box. 
2.can't be a large box(can't be bigger then 14x12x12)
3.it can be 2 boxes put together aslong as each box isn't above the size limit in rule 2.but total box size can be bigger then the size above 
4.must post temps of CPU,chipset and case temps(if your board doesn't have temps for chipset that rule doesn't apply)
5.You can only use what you have on hand. 
6.most post pics of the inside and outside of the box. 
7.have fun with it 
8.You may have CPU heatsink stick out from the box if needed.
9.You can improve the box even after the 48hrs are up but you CAN NOT START ANOTHER BOX ONLY IMPROVE THE ONE YOU ALREADY HAVE!
I think that should be everything. I am working on mine ATM and will be posting mine soon i have about 5hrs left before my time is up.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks Tim but so we have 48hrs from now?  I don't have my boxes yet???


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Thanks Tim but so we have 48hrs from now?  I don't have my boxes yet???



48hrs from the time you start working on it


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 15, 2010)

Consider me your first competitor


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

Got it, thanks Tim


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't wait to see what you come up with guys. Mine is about 95% done


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

I edited the size limit because having 12x12x12 could limit alot of boxes so i made it 14x12x12. Sorry i didn't put much thought into it when i posted


----------



## 3volvedcombat (Feb 15, 2010)

I had a box like this, had a gigabyte motherboard box i cut a whole for the heatsink and video card, and maid a pretty bad ass switch whole and it was nice and sturdy, then i used a powersupply box for the dvd burner and hardrive, and had my whole setup in 2 nice little boxes . Should have taken a picture, i might make another system using a box that is a little bigger then a 12by12by12 box but you gave me a idea


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 15, 2010)

I knew I kept an old Dell PC and some "miscellaneous" cooling items around for a good reason.  My brother and I are in 100% MOD MODE! haha Totally having fun!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok, so should we post when our start time begins so you can count 48 hrs from there? And can we use different pieces of boxes that meet the 14x12x12 dimensions? Or does it have to be one solid box?

I work tonight so I want be able to start untill tomorrow morning (tues).


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Ok, so should we post when our start time begins so you can count 48 hrs from there? And can we use different pieces of boxes that meet the 14x12x12 dimensions? Or does it have to be one solid box?
> 
> I work tonight so I want be able to start untill tomorrow morning (tues).



*You can use as many boxes as you want as long as each box is less then 14x12x12 ALL THE BOXES TOGETHER CAN BE MORE THEN 14x12x12.*

sorry for caps and bold i was just wanting to make that stand out to other people if they are wondering 
mine is done well atleast for now. I may have a v2.0 later but i need a break


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

It might take me a while as I'm waiting on boxes, but when i start I will finish the same day.  got some creative ideas.  This is going to be fun


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

here is mine. I know i don't have inside shots but i am not feeling well ATM and me and the GF are fighting once again so here is what i have 
Specs
X2 4200@3.1ghz
Gigabyte GA-m61p-S3
1gb OCZ Reaper DDR 1066
80gb HDD 
350w Antec Smart power 2.0

Here is the mobo on the removable motherboard tray 





here are outside shots top box has mobo and everything that has to do with the mobo 

bottom box has HDD and PSU


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

HAHA this is awesome, I just simply can't wait.  Who would think putting a PC in box would be so exciting!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> HAHA this is awesome, I just simply can't wait.  Who would think putting a PC in box would be so exciting!



just wait till i open the box backup and get the pics and take some SS of the temps 


btw is having a PC in a box a fire hazard?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 15, 2010)

here is the bottom box with the PSU and HDD




here is the top box with the mobo. If you look you can see where the wires are coming from the other box


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 15, 2010)

The last one is a nice shot.   

I don't think it's a fire hazard at all.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> The last one is a nice shot.
> 
> I don't think it's a fire hazard at all.



thanks. I I took my time on the last shot the other ones i just pointed it and snapped a pic


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> thanks. I I took my time on the last shot the other ones i just pointed it and snapped a pic



lazy!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> lazy!



I know i am lazy. 

After everyone that is going to do this submits something i am going to open another thread with a poll so people can vote on them


----------



## A Cheese Danish (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm interested to see how everyone's turns out lol
Very nice p o s pc!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I know i am lazy.
> 
> After everyone that is going to do this submits something i am going to open another thread with a poll so people can vote on them



That should be good.  The best shall win buahahahah


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> That should be good.  The best shall win buahahahah



mine didn't turn out as good as i had hoped for. I kept having problems with things and i have been really confused today for some reason. Could be from not sleeping last night.I couldn't get to sleep and had chest pains and my heart felt like it was kind fluttering...So i skipped the Energy drinks and Ginseng pills today.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

Well I have a MB and some other junk laying around, I think I'll give this a shot. I have to wait until tomorrow for the post office to open thou. : /

p_o_s_pc- Looks pretty good for being made outta two boxes.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> mine didn't turn out as good as i had hoped for. I kept having problems with things and i have been really confused today for some reason. Could be from not sleeping last night.I couldn't get to sleep and had chest pains and my heart felt like it was kind fluttering...So i skipped the Energy drinks and Ginseng pills today.



yeah man, gotta be careful with your health.  Just take a break and finish it off tomorrow or something, we'll cut you some slack


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> yeah man, gotta be careful with your health.  Just take a break and finish it off tomorrow or something, we'll cut you some slack



I'm disassembling mine already and putting things back in the case. I got some SS's of the temps ready just need to get the rig back up and running again to upload them


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm disassembling mine already and putting things back in the case. I got some SS's of the temps ready just need to get the rig back up and running again to upload them



So you are done with the box?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> So you are done with the box?



I'm not sure yet i may work on it more tomorrow as i don't have school again and the gf is still pissed at me.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I'm not sure yet i may work on it more tomorrow as i don't have school again and the gf is still pissed at me.



fix the issue with the g/f then work on the box dude


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

Hmmm, I have a box that's 12 x 9 1/2 x 7.... I think I'll build in this until tomorrow.


----------



## DirectorC (Feb 16, 2010)

You know, I've been wondering how I'm gonna build my HTPC without spending money on a case and you just gave me a great frikkin idea.  I got a big ol box waiting to get this done.  My PSU will be external though.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Hmmm, I have a box that's 12 x 9 1/2 x 7.... I think I'll build in this until tomorrow.





DirectorC said:


> You know, I've been wondering how I'm gonna build my HTPC without spending money on a case and you just gave me a great frikkin idea.  I got a big ol box waiting to get this done.  My PSU will be external though.



Go for it guys


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Go for it guys



+1
give it a shot it can be fun to build a PC in a box.Also can be challenging at times. Just be creative


----------



## p0Pe (Feb 16, 2010)

i LOL´D at some of thoose boxes! awsome stuff haha "on the removable motherboard tray" lol... good laugh you gave me there xD


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

This is a good idea, might do this when i want to build an HTPC


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

Already close to being done, only been at it since.... 4:30.... Still have to wipe the HDD and install windows thou. FYI- Zipties are your friend!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Already close to being done, only been at it since.... 4:30.... Still have to wipe the HDD and install windows thou. FYI- Zipties are your friend!



thats great can't wait to see. 


I know zipties are my friend but right now what i want as my friend is a 9mm or a blade


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Already close to being done, only been at it since.... 4:30.... Still have to wipe the HDD and install windows thou. FYI- Zipties are your friend!



Can't wait dude


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 16, 2010)

I'm gonna think outside the box


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm gonna think outside the box



I would love to submit one of these to MDPC, see their reaction


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> I'm gonna think outside the box



I see what you did there


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


> I see what you did there



share or you die!


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> share or you die!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

El_Mayo said:


>



  Sooo, what did you see?  BTW, love your sig man   Those quotes are awesome especially the Intel/AMD one


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Sooo, what did you see?  BTW, love your sig man   Those quotes are awesome especially the Intel/AMD one



lmao he said think outside the box.. and the thread is about building INSIDE a box 
and yeah man, pantherx12 is a legend


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

Okay, so it's in the box and ready for pictures.... But I can't find my dang camera, and my crappy camera phone is a freaking joke.... 

So I guess I have to keep looking for the dang camera! xD 

I'm not going to bother posting the specs yet, because their crap compared to what p_o_s_pc posted.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Okay, so it's in the box and ready for pictures.... But I can't find my dang camera, and my crappy camera phone is a freaking joke....
> 
> So I guess I have to keep looking for the dang camera! xD
> 
> I'm not going to bother posting the specs yet, because their crap compared to what p_o_s_pc posted.



Yeah my specs are gonna be crappy as well so I have to make up for it by building an awesome box.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 16, 2010)

Almost done with my contribution to the competition.  Been logging the process with pictures, but I don't want to give away any of my secrets til it is all done...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

guys just remember it doesn't matter how great the specs are. sorry for posting something with higher specs its just from one of my crunchers.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Creativity Is What Counts Here Folks, Keep That In Mind!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 16, 2010)

may i present to you (after one fun afternoon/evening) sNiPeRbOb's UBERBOX!



























My brother gives it "thumbs up!"





More pictures here


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

oh man that came out badass, watercooled and all


----------



## sneekypeet (Feb 16, 2010)

Got bored and tinkered for 30 mins or so

Presenting a mini tech station, if its allowed

Needs an external PSU if ou want to fire the GPU, but I think I can get my tiny 250W PSU in there to get it running.














Thats right, carboard, packing tape, and 4 risers FTW!!!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Allllright, nice tech station sneeky


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys are real crazy!  sNiPeRbOb's UBERBOX looks pretty cool. In how much time did you build that?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> You guys are real crazy!  sNiPeRbOb's UBERBOX looks pretty cool. In how much time did you build that?



According to his post one evening, seems pretty quick and amazing


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 16, 2010)

That's sick! he even got the luxury to put in some decent airflow with the fans


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> That's sick! he even got the luxury to put in some decent airflow with the fans



Yep, I gotta see how I figure it out for my airflow too!  I don't have many spare fans so I gotta play it smart.


----------



## assaulter_99 (Feb 16, 2010)

Competition is gonna be rude!  Maybe you should add a poll, so people can vote which they prefer.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> Competition is gonna be rude!  Maybe you should add a poll, so people can vote which they prefer.



That would be good


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb, that setup is sick. Makes me wish I had a bigger box to work with instead of my crap box. I might have to redo everything tomorrow with a USPS box.

Now that I think of it, I might even just make a second build. I have a older MSI ATX board around here somewhere....


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> sNiPeRbOb, that setup is sick. Makes me wish I had a bigger box to work with instead of my crap box. I might have to redo everything tomorrow with a USPS box.



USPS is the way to go dude


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 16, 2010)

assaulter_99 said:


> You guys are real crazy!  sNiPeRbOb's UBERBOX looks pretty cool. In how much time did you build that?



I started just after the my first post in this thread, and finished at about 10pm EST with an hour break for dinner somewhere in there haha.  Thanks everyone for the kind words, just glad I kept my old Koolance WC gear around for events such as this!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> I started just after the my first post in this thread, and finished at about 10pm EST with an hour break for dinner somewhere in there haha.  Thanks everyone for the kind words, just glad I kept my old Koolance WC gear around for events such as this!


Noticed that older Koolance block, awesome   really came out good for such little work.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 16, 2010)

that box does look sick... Look like i am going to have to redo mine when i get my MATX board so i can have alittle play room.


----------



## kyle2020 (Feb 16, 2010)

This threads a right laugh 

That uberbox looks better than the majority of systems in the gallery!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Hahaha, this thread is definitely a laugh.  I want my boxes!!!! Lol


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 16, 2010)

lol, I cant compete with these baller boxes!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Feb 16, 2010)

ok SNIPERBOB's in the lead


----------



## Silverel (Feb 16, 2010)

You guys are all batshit crazazy.

I love it.


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 16, 2010)

Haha -- sub'd

Great thread


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

My brother and I are currently tearing apart USPS boxes.


----------



## musek (Feb 16, 2010)

Damn, this thread is better than i thought it would be.  Subscribed!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 16, 2010)

Oh just realized how small 14x12x12 is and that kinda killed the image in my head for what I wanted to do.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah it ain't that big lol


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 16, 2010)

I just started my box project


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 16, 2010)

Woot woot


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 16, 2010)

Just got done building into a 12x12x5 1/2 

Pics to be posted soon.


----------



## El_Mayo (Feb 16, 2010)

dayum! by the time i'll amass enough spare parts to pull this off, this fad will be dead 
or will it?!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Just got done building into a 12x12x5 1/2
> 
> Pics to be posted soon.



Lets see it Ed?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

Come on ed, what's the hold up, I'm biting my nails here!!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

What about you CP, work in progress?

Mine is almost done


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> What about you CP, work in progress?
> 
> Mine is almost done



Naw, waiting on the boxes.  I was at USPS today and totally forgot to take one


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

Ok I finally finished, I hope you all like it! Give me a moment to post the pics.....brb


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm still cameraless, I can't find the damn thing! 

I'll take some crap photos with my cellphone in the morning when there's more light.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

come on guys post them up. I think i lost this...


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

win?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

Cdawall If you didn't read the title it is *IN* the box so you lose
but that is a nice setup


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 17, 2010)

subed and i think it needs to be in a box your is just on top i would do this but the only computer i could use is a 1998 gayway that dont work


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Cdawall If you didn't read the title it is *IN* the box so you lose
> but that is a nice setup



i'm going to have a mod change the title to *ON* a box so i win and what funny is you think i'm kidding


----------



## theonedub (Feb 17, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb's entry looks like its going to be hard to beat


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

The Cardboard 900

This is my tribute to one of the most popular cases out there, the Antec 900! I would like to thank p o s pc for giving me the opportunity to build the best cardboard box pc I can, thanks.

Enjoy!


































































*She is also crunching as we speak! That should be a bonus.*


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 17, 2010)

dang i was thinking card bored would not be able to support these things


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

that is simply awesome!  However, how big is it?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> that is simply awesome!  However, how big is it?



14x12x9 internal and *15*x12x9 not including the top fan section portion which wasn't apart of the original plan.. I asked p o s pc if I could go over 1 inch and he approved it.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> 14x12x9 internal and *15*x12x9 not including the top fan section portion. I asked p o s pc if I could go over 1 inch and he approved it.



Just curious, I don't give a damn if it's over or not.  Damn, I personally think that is hard to beat folks!


----------



## DonInKansas (Feb 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> 1 I asked p o s pc if I could go over 1 inch and he approved it.



There's gotta be a "that's what she said" joke in there somewhere....


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

t77snapshot- Way to make me not want to post mine even more. Yours looks awesome.

Sober after the fact edit- I really need to stay offline while drinking.


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i'm going to have a mod change the title to *ON* a box so i win and what funny is you think i'm kidding



you simply cant stop it... do you really need that rep so much?
Come on CDA.... we all know you are THE Hardcore OCer.
Are you pleased now? Fine.

on with the Topic:
Really nice Boxes,People!
im tempted to build such a "box rig" myself,sadly i lack parts of the Hardware for it atm
but: maybe in a few weeks, i can also post it here


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 17, 2010)

No extra hardware to put a machine together, but I'm subscribed to see more boxwork  This is great!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

I am temped to make another one just for kicks.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

If you have the parts, go for it. 

Could always make it another cruncher!


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

I am thinking about making another box but this time in 1 box and make everything hidden


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> If you have the parts, go for it.
> 
> Could always make it another cruncher!



Yeah I have the parts.

I thought about crunching it, but I don't feel comfortable exposing cardboard to heat for a long period of time. Even thought I know this hardware doesn't get really hot, I would never risk it.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Yeah I have the parts.
> 
> I thought about crunching it, but I don't feel comfortable exposing cardboard to heat for a long period of time. Even thought I know this hardware doesn't get really hot, I would never risk it.



I understand that 100% thats why i didn't keep my cruncher in my box BUT i was also running a overclocked dual core and a Nforce 4 chipset (those are some hot little fuckers)


----------



## xrealm20 (Feb 17, 2010)

t77snapshot -- that is just awesome dude -- Amazing cardboard case !


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> you simply cant stop it... do you really need that rep so much?
> Come on CDA.... we all know you are THE Hardcore OCer.
> Are you pleased now? Fine.
> 
> ...


haha that one was a joke


----------



## erocker (Feb 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> The Cardboard 900
> 
> This is my tribute to one of the most popular cases out there, the Antec 900! I would like to thank p o s pc for giving me the opportunity to build the best cardboard box pc I can, thanks.
> 
> ...



Holy crap dude! That is seriously epic, I'm submitting this to other websites. This deserves to be all over the webz


----------



## MKmods (Feb 17, 2010)

I spent hundreds on alum the last few mos... Crap...I have tons of cardboard stacked up to recycle..

Cool thread..

t77snapshot gets the Grand prize so far for the most bad ass use of cardboard...


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 17, 2010)

Well, here's my build in a box. It's not that nice looking, but it does work. Still installing XP at the moment... 

(Forgive the bad photos, the lighting is poor and I'm too lazy to mess with my camera.) 






















More photos upon request. 


Specs
Intel 2.0 ghz 
20 GB HDD
165W ASUS PSU
Junker ASUS ITX motherboard
Old Lite-on DVD drive
1280MB of DDR RAM


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

erocker said:


> Holy crap dude! That is seriously epic, I'm submitting this to other websites. This deserves to be all over the webz



Well thank you erocker! It would be an honor for the world to see my cardboard creation.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 17, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Well thank you erocker! It would be an honor for the world to see my cardboard creation.



heck yeah, Im posting this somewhere else to!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 17, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> heck yeah, Im posting this somewhere else to!



Make sure you give me credit.

should I post it in the "Case Mod Gallery" as well?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 17, 2010)

cdawall said:


> haha that one was a joke



come clear. face it


----------



## cdawall (Feb 17, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> come clear. face it



i haven't been able to oc anything more than my netbook for 6 months gimmee a break lol


----------



## Soylent Joe (Feb 18, 2010)

Not yet a PC in a box, but an Ultra Kaze in a box, which is gotta be worth something 












I could probably fit a mini-itx board, a 2.5" HDD, and a slimline disc drive in there. Too bad I have none of those things :/ Something like this, but with the disc drive either above everything (horizontally mounted) or to the left of the fan (vertically mounted).






I like cardboard as a computer case material. It's light, biodegradable, highly modifiable and as long as you don't get it wet or put anything extremely hot on it it's great.


----------



## Israar (Feb 18, 2010)

I like all of these they're pretty damn cool hehe, but out of all of them I'd say my favourite is Sniperbob's, that's one cool, neat and lovely little box =)

--Lee


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Make sure you give me credit.
> 
> should I post it in the "Case Mod Gallery" as well?



Hell yeah I am, I put it on XS and OCA.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2010)

C'mon Chicken Patty! where's your pc box?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i haven't been able to oc anything more than my netbook for 6 months gimmee a break lol



lol? sounds like youre in need

there is no break... in war, you also cant decide, its time for a break now 

why do you still post your old achievements,when everyone knows about them?

i also would recommend you, to not use dice to impress us, your air cooling achievements were far better than you dice stuff.

get you overkill water cooling, a nice proc, and start to fight


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> i haven't been able to oc anything more than my netbook for 6 months gimmee a break lol





Velvet Wafer said:


> lol? sounds like youre in need
> 
> there is no break... in war, you also cant decide, its time for a break now
> 
> ...




...or he can stick everything in a box and join this contest.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

should i build my other box or should i not waste my time?


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> ...or he can stick everything in a box and join this contest.



thats not cool enough for him. he is the real shitz ya know?


----------



## [Ion] (Feb 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> should i build my other box or should i not waste my time?



Do it.  I'm loving these awesome cardboard PCs.

I might this weekend, but it would require dissassembling my main gaming/school/WCG rig, which I'm not enthusiastic about doing.  I don't have the funds to replace parts and I don't want to be without a computer for 2 weeks if I had to RMA


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> should i build my other box or should i not waste my time?



DO IT! We wanna see more boxes!


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 18, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> Well, here's my build in a box. It's not that nice looking, but it does work. Still installing XP at the moment...
> 
> (Forgive the bad photos, the lighting is poor and I'm too lazy to mess with my camera.)
> 
> ...



Did you finish installing XP? I was wondering what your temps are like?


----------



## Fourstaff (Feb 18, 2010)

I never expected this to work, but it seems that there are a lot of people in this forum with plenty of time in their hands.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

I am starting on my new box and i am going to try and make everything "hidden" 
new specs 
Intel 945G mobo
E1500(just to get it to run am going to put a PD 925 in soon)
2gb DDR2 800
ACF7 Pro
500w OCZ modX PSU


----------



## cdawall (Feb 18, 2010)

Velvet Wafer said:


> lol? sounds like youre in need
> 
> there is no break... in war, you also cant decide, its time for a break now
> 
> ...



old achievements were mostly to answer a question. dice is fun and when i use it normally i can pull off some fune stuff as for the overkill water i really want it but i wont have it for a little bit money needs to be in other places right now so i will be saving up for it.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 18, 2010)

I haven't seen anybody stealth their DVD drives yet :shadedshu


----------



## MKmods (Feb 18, 2010)

Fourstaff said:


> I never expected this to work, but it seems that there are a lot of people in this forum with plenty of time in their hands.



I would say a majority of forum users have quite a bit of extra time on their hands..

Now add to that that cardboard is almost free and can be cut with any sharp knife or scissors and held together with tape it allows just about anyone to participate.

Throw a few prizes their way and watch this thread explode..

One idea that may be cool is the winner gets his cardboard idea made by a pro in alum or material of his choice..


----------



## Radical_Edward (Feb 18, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Did you finish installing XP? I was wondering what your temps are like?



Project got back-burnered because I'm busy with some other stuff on my main rig. (That and I do have to get SOME work done to get paid.  )


----------



## Steevo (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a new unassembled system in boxes.......X2 245 microATX....bet I could mount it in a box on the back of the monitor.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

I said fuck the hidden look and i am working on something not all that great but i think better then my other box...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

MKmods said:


> I would say a majority of forum users have quite a bit of extra time on their hands..
> 
> Now add to that that cardboard is almost free and can be cut with any sharp knife or scissors and held together with tape it allows just about anyone to participate.
> 
> ...


Anyone willing to donate prizes?


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 18, 2010)

I think i win this


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> I think i win this
> http://img14.imageshack.us/img14/2326/p1010700vm.jpg



Do you have ALL of the parts to have a PC run in that box and working?

btw i am almost done with my box.I found a cool way to start it too lol Just need to put the fans in.


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Do you have ALL of the parts to have a PC run in that box and working?
> 
> btw i am almost done with my box.I found a cool way to start it too lol Just need to put the fans in.



The rules don't say it has to be running


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 18, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> The rules don't say it has to be running



It may not say it has to be running but hard to follow this rule if it isn't 


> must post temps of CPU,chipset and case temps(if your board doesn't have temps for chipset that rule doesn't apply)


----------



## Assassin48 (Feb 18, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> It may not say it has to be running but hard to follow this rule if it isn't



after looking through all the submissions only 1 has posted those 

but anyways i was doing it as a joke


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 18, 2010)

cdawall said:


> old achievements were mostly to answer a question. dice is fun and when i use it normally i can pull off some fune stuff as for the overkill water i really want it but i wont have it for a little bit money needs to be in other places right now so i will be saving up for it.



alright, im looking forward to this
what me ultimatively will bother, will be your choice of parts for that WC


----------



## MKmods (Feb 18, 2010)

Assassin48 said:


> after looking through all the submissions only 1 has posted those
> 
> but anyways i was doing it as a joke



well it made me laugh



p_o_s_pc said:


> Anyone willing to donate prizes?


If you could get this accepted by TPU
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=113424&highlight=tpu+contest

Im sure something could be worked out.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I said fuck the hidden look and i am working on something not all that great but i think better then my other box...



Sweet, I will stay tuned!

I am thinking of building a 2nd box and this one will be 100% original, I promise.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

here is my box 
Specs 
Intel something 945
E1500
ACF7 pro 
80gb WD HDD (SATA II)
2gb Patriot DDR2 800
500w OCZ ModX pro


now the way this turns on is kinda cool. My other box you shorted 2 wires to get it to turn on.well this one still uses the same wires but in a different way. You see the 2 thumb screws in the front..Well you short those to turn it on. IMO it looks better and is kinda cool. I haven't seen anyone do something like that before so i thought i would try it...this box can sit any way you want it too and still have support for everything even the big CPU cooler and PSU  i made a little support for the the bottom of the PSU allowing the box to be laid down and not have to worry about the PSU falling on the mobo. CPU temp sits at a cool 18c idle  in a real case cpu would idle ~25c so looks like temps are going to be fine. also to top it off and end the long post the box is almost silent too...Now here is what you all have been waiting for..I present to you the box v2


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2010)

LOL, Freezer FTW!, cool idea with the 2 screws

Just thinkin, we should get the USPS to be a sponsor....


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> here is my box
> Specs
> Intel something 945
> E1500
> ...



Awesome v2 box p o s! just like MK said, I love the power button, that is great idea. I also like how you flipped the psu and left it exposed. But.....it's not a "full" pc without the optical drive, lol...we can let that one slide though. amazing temps too!


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Imma do UPS, uhhhhhhh!!!  LOL


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Awesome v2 box p o s! just like MK said, I love the power button. That is great idea. I also like how you flipped the psu and left it exposed. But.....it's not a "full" pc without the optical drive, lol...we can let that one side though. amazing temps too!



thanks  i thought having the PSU showing would look better and help the PSU stay cool.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

Just saw your new one Tim, even better, good job


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Imma do UPS, uhhhhhhh!!!  LOL



Hey that's right, everyone is using USPS boxes. No Fedex, UPS, or even DHL.  I used then box from then ac unit in my window, I knew it would come in handy one day.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Hey that's right, everyone is using USPS boxes. No Fedex, UPS, or even DHL.  I used then box from then ac unit in my window, I knew it would come in handy one day.



Imma have to do USPS too though, I ordered boxes from them


----------



## MKmods (Feb 19, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> Imma do UPS, uhhhhhhh!!!  LOL



That would be funny a USPS VS UPS  VS Fedex VS DHL battle..

UPS would start posting that the cardboard from Fedex was inferior and slower...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> That would be funny a USPS VS UPS  VS Fedex VS DHL battle..
> 
> UPS would start posting that the cardboard from Fedex was inferior and slower...



  You never know if we start a advertisement war between them


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 19, 2010)

MKmods said:


> That would be funny a USPS VS UPS  VS Fedex VS DHL battle..
> 
> UPS would start posting that the cardboard from Fedex was inferior and slower...



Haha yeah ans if there was a battle DHL would be the first to die because....well....it's DHL.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 19, 2010)

Don't make me have the fastest USPS box.. I think i already have the fastest boxes so far. But it i have to i will put my i7 and 4850+8800GT in a usps box


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 19, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> Don't make me have the fastest USPS box.. I think i already have the fastest boxes so far. But it i have to i will put my i7 and 4850+8800GT in a usps box



my i7 is here tomorrow, Imma be putting that in the box


----------



## fatguy1992 (Feb 19, 2010)

I'll put my W3570 (i7) + Classified + 2x GTX 275's in a box on this weekend.


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 19, 2010)

fatguy1992 said:


> I'll put my W3570 (i7) + Classified + 2x GTX 275's in a box on this weekend.



That's going to be one toasty box since your only allowed 14x12x12 (maybe a pinch over)


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 19, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Haha yeah ans if there was a battle DHL would be the first to die because....well....it's DHL.



DHL, the parcel service of Deutsche Post, damn!


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 20, 2010)

hahaha 

i came home from vacation and as soon as I booted up the main rig a friend linked me to this HardOCP News Story ...


I guess the secret is out on our little cardboard "club"

The first rule about Cardboard Club...


----------



## Velvet Wafer (Feb 20, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> hahaha
> 
> i came home from vacation and as soon as I booted up the main rig a friend linked me to this HardOCP News Story ...
> 
> ...



never tell anyone of the cardboard club!

which cardboard rig, do i have to see there?


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 21, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> hahaha
> 
> i came home from vacation and as soon as I booted up the main rig a friend linked me to this HardOCP News Story ...
> 
> ...



haha nice! Did they at least give you credit? or just straight jack your pics

*GO CARDBOARD CLUB!*


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Feb 22, 2010)

they kinda jacked my pics, but it was still impressive.

Any new entrants?


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't have anything new. But CP should be adding something soon.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> I don't have anything new. But CP should be adding something soon.



got my labels, but not my boxes


----------



## t77snapshot (Feb 23, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> got my labels, but not my boxes



Damn CP, your laggin


----------



## Chicken Patty (Feb 23, 2010)

t77snapshot said:


> Damn CP, your laggin



I'll make sure to forward this message to USPS


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

bump

Got my boxes from USPS Today.  Time to get to work.   wait...


... i don't have a rig to put in it


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 2, 2010)

GO CRAWL IN A DUMPSTER AND FIND ONE CP! haha


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 2, 2010)

Chicken Patty said:


> bump
> 
> Got my boxes from USPS Today.  Time to get to work.   wait...
> 
> ...



why not the AMD rig?or you could buy my Pentium D rig  that would give me the money to buy the new rad i want  

I will make you a hell of a deal 
Intel 945 board (OEM pull M-ATX)
Pentium D 925
2gb Patriot Patriot extreme 2X1gb
ACF7 pro 
500w OCZ ModX pro
$115 shipped


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 2, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> GO CRAWL IN A DUMPSTER AND FIND ONE CP! haha





I'm trying to figure something out dammit LOl


----------



## esberelias (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm new here on these forums and the second thread I read is "PC in a box"..... I LOVE THIS FORUM! haha


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 3, 2010)

esberelias said:


> I'm new here on these forums and the second thread I read is "PC in a box"..... I LOVE THIS FORUM! haha



Then you know what the 3rd thing you do is?



BUILD A PC IN A BOX   Welcome to TPU, greatest forum on earth, enjoy your stay and let's see what you can do with a shipping box


----------



## Kantastic (Mar 3, 2010)

I gotta give this a shot before I ship off my PC parts... if I have time.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 4, 2010)

CP hows your build coming along?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP hows your build coming along?



Don't have anything to put in it 

Trying to see if I can find a really cheap PC just for the build. like anything lol


----------



## esberelias (Mar 4, 2010)

Can i just take my computer case and slap it in abox and just cut out holes for the fans??  This was probably already asked but i honestly didn't read the whole thread :S


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

esberelias said:


> Can i just take my computer case and slap it in abox and just cut out holes for the fans??  This was probably already asked but i honestly didn't read the whole thread :S



Then that's not really a PC in a box.  Thats a case in a box


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 4, 2010)

I ended up selling all my spare hardware and used the candidate box to ship some of that hardware, so I won't be doing this any time soon.  I was thinking of something nice and clean, as flat as possible (PSU running externally), and spray painted black.  That would have been the HTPC.  It could still happen...


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 23, 2010)

CP do you have the box up yet?


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

p_o_s_pc said:


> CP do you have the box up yet?



never was able to get components for it bro


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 23, 2010)

boo...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Mar 23, 2010)

sNiPeRbOb said:


> boo...


----------



## BraveSoul (Mar 23, 2010)

i must say WOW, really enjoyed browsing though this thread. And as silly and simple or even difficult and absurd as it might seem this is actually challenging. looks awesome.. BRAVO   I SALUTE ALL WHO MADE A CASE HERE
_____________________________


----------



## roast (Mar 30, 2010)

I might do this later.


----------



## sNiPeRbOb (Mar 30, 2010)

I think i'm going to set my cardboard rig up to run Guardian for BFBC2 fulltime
that way i don't have to worry about it lol


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Mar 30, 2010)

guys if you are going to do this please make it fast. I want to get to the voting. You have till monday (my time) to submit something if you don't have it by then sorry but you missed your chance to get voted for. But you could still post your box here even after.


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Apr 9, 2010)

voting has been opened 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=119673


----------

